# Close Encounter



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25426245


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.18th dec 2013 20:13 re:close encounter.read your link.they say the us ship was harrasing the chinese carrier.we will never know.i can only hope they keep it close but not to close,thank you for posting this interesting link.regards ben27


----------

